# Drinking Jar



## Steven Ogborn (Jun 3, 2011)

Right. They should be okay for honey if you can wash them in a dishwasher. The thing about mason jars is that they are
heat treated to make them able to withstand the temperatures that are required for canning. The jars marked
for "drinking glasses only" aren't treated and could break if used for canning. If you can sterilize a regular glass
drinking tumbler, juice glass, etc., they'll will work for honey.


----------

